# Hi I am a new person......with endometriosis who is planning donor egg IVF *



## LorraineP (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi, I am planning to have donor egg IVF in Spain in May, our first appt is in April.   All was going well til I discovered recently that I have endometriosis and have just had laser treatment.  Unfortunately, this has not relieved the constant mild pain that I have so far, but it was only two weeks ago.

I know that endo shouldn't affect my IVF plans but wondered if any other endo sufferers could give me their experiences......

Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi & welcome to FF

You've come to the right place for support and advise 

Sorry to hear you've recently been diagnosed with endo  I can completely empathise with you as I was diagnosed at first lap, after years of problems when I was 19...20 year ago  It can take several months for you to feel any real benefit from the surgery and you may find that your cycles are irregular following the operation. We all heal at varying rates but 2 weeks is still very early days following the surgery so try not to push yourself, allow your body to heal and recover at it's own pace....don't forget, just because it looks like small incisions on the outside, your insides have been poked, prodded, your internal organs have been moved & lifted around and you've had removal of endo...any wonder that everything still feels sore and tender 

I've had quite a few ops for endo over the years and although I've not sustained a pregnancy, I have conceived 5 times...3 naturally and 2 through treatment...sadly had 1 termination 18yrs ago and 4 early miscarriages/chemical pregnancies subsequently. Admittedly I'm not exactly a success story...yet !...but I do have several other problems effecting my fertility as well...but we do stay positive that I will conceive again and we will have a baby ! We've about to start our 6th IVF treatment (4th fresh cycle but also had to FETs - frozen embryo transfer) in March.

There's a separate board for ladies who have endometrisosis & are ttc...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=9.0

There is also a board for Donor treatment...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=64.0

another for those having treatment abroad...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=119.0

I also saw your post on the NES website and noticed you were over 40 so thought you may also be interested in the over 40's and ttc board...

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=162.0

Good luck 
Natasha


----------



## Loubie101 (Aug 20, 2005)

Hi, just wanted to say hello and welcome to FF   Good luck with your appointment xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hello Lorraine P, welcome to Fertilty Friends. 

Sorry you have recently discovered endo  I sympathise completely with the pain side, having had my share of it over the years. Minxy has given you some great advice there and some fab links and I've not much more to add other than, she perfectly right about the healing time etc.

I will leave you a couple more general links you might like to explore:

*What Every New Member Needs To Know ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Words, Meanings & Jargon ~ *CLICK HERE

*Girl & Boy talk - Community board ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area.

Wishing you lots of luck. I hope you are good to go in April. 

C~x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

& Welcome to FF  Lorraine P   
Not much I can add to your already great replies, just stay 

Wishing you Friendship  &    
 Let us know how you get on 

If you need any help just ask! 
~Dizzi~


----------



## Fluffs (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the site.  Hope all goes well with the appointment in April and hope the endo pain goes soon (hope it is just post op grumblings   )

Fluffs xxx


----------



## emsy25 (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi,

Just wanted to say hello and welcome.

Emma
x x x x


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the site 

You have come to a fantastic place full of advice and support and i wish you loads of luck with everything.

Kate xx​


----------



## LorraineP (Jan 28, 2008)

Ladies

Thank you so much for your help and support.  The endo is not good today, I am one of the 20% of sufferers who have constant pain and today is not good.......


----------

